# moving



## angela amir (Sep 18, 2010)

hi i have an egyptian boyfriend for a while and we now plan to marry, he lives in sharm which is fine, but i needed a little help i have a 7 year old daughter to consider to , does anyone know of any good english schools and how much they cost and things , any help would be fantastic thanks.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

angela amir said:


> hi i have an egyptian boyfriend for a while and we now plan to marry, he lives in sharm which is fine, but i needed a little help i have a 7 year old daughter to consider to , does anyone know of any good english schools and how much they cost and things , any help would be fantastic thanks.


My advice would be to keep your daughter at school in the UK. I have a daughter who is 2 years old and I'm looking into schools for her now, from all the feedback I'm getting it seems to be a case of finding one which isn't going to be "too bad". I unfortunately due to personal situations cannot move back to the UK, you're still there. Think about what's best for your daughter.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Reading that back I think it comes across as being a bit harsh, sorry if it seems so. Wasn't meant in that way, but I'm doing my research and things are not looking good and I wish I had other options.


----------



## angela amir (Sep 18, 2010)

but if i want to be with my boyfriend, are there no private english schools?


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Home page

This is the only "British School" in Sharm. School fees this year are 4200 Euros.


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

There might be schools that bill themselves as "British," but they might not have many (if any) native English speakers as the "teachers." There is a chance that the majority of the teachers are not fully qualified to British standards. Most British schools do follow the British curriculum, but they may not have the same QUALITY of instruction that your daughter would receive at home. Additionally, look at the makeup of the ethnicity of the students. If your daughter is the only British child in her class, it might be a bit uncomfortable for her. Children are usually quite accepting of everyone, but sometimes that isn't the case.

A final thought (from a mum who waited 18 years before fulfilling a lifelong dream of living abroad)--are you moving just to marry your Egyptian boyfriend? Are you putting your child's best interests first? She is, after all, a child for a very short time, and decisions you make can impact the rest of her life. I don't mean to sound evil/harsh/cynical/etc., but I have met more than one woman who is flitting across the world with no concern about how utterly miserable their children are! 

Best of luck and congratulations on your upcoming marriage!


----------



## scooby21 (Mar 30, 2008)

glad to see the message by "travelinhobo" has been deleted, I child of 7 is still young enough to adapt, we moved to Cairo last year so I speak from experience, my children are in a British school with native teachers although I suspect most are not qualified to the standard they are in the UK the ones that are teaching are doing it because they love to teach. Children in Egypt can get good iGCSE results however I think in the long term there are limited opportunities in Sharm. Education can be very expensive and it might not be at the standard you are used to, good luck in your decision.


----------

